
Adobe Shuts Down Its App Stores - duzins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/adobe_shuts_down_its_app_stores.php#.Ti2UkTmly0s.hackernews
======
Zachhack
Hm, I was never aware Adobe even had a app store.

~~~
duzins
I think that was the problem...

